# Homeline 100 amp feed through



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

September 2012 I installed a power pole for a camper on some hunting land. I installed a 100 amp Square D Homeline meter/8 circuit disconnect. The only thing that this is supplying is the camper (30 amp) 120 volt circuit and a 20 amp 240 volt circuit for the well pump. The owner is at this location maybe 4 times per year for 1 week at a time. He turns the main breaker off when he leaves and turns it on when comes back. Last December, the main breaker would not work. There were about 300 lady bugs in the panel so I assumed that they caused the breaker to go bad like ants do. Well, I replaced the main and no more problems, until today. Same thing. I have not been out there yet to check it out yet, but has anyone else had this problem? 

Again, he turns the main off when he leaves. There are other power poles similar to this around the area that have had no problems.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The contacts are corroding while being open for do long. You could probably just open and close the breaker about 20 and it would work. I say leave the main breaker closed and open the breaker for the well pump.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

chris.b said:


> September 2012 I installed a power pole for a camper on some hunting land. I installed a 100 amp Square D Homeline meter/8 circuit disconnect. The only thing that this is supplying is the camper (30 amp) 120 volt circuit and a 20 amp 240 volt circuit for the well pump. The owner is at this location maybe 4 times per year for 1 week at a time. He turns the main breaker off when he leaves and turns it on when comes back. Last December, the main breaker would not work. There were about 300 lady bugs in the panel so I assumed that they caused the breaker to go bad like ants do. Well, I replaced the main and no more problems, until today. Same thing. I have not been out there yet to check it out yet, but has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> Again, he turns the main off when he leaves. There are other power poles similar to this around the area that have had no problems.


You may be better to use a fused knife switch for this circumstance. That way you have no issue with internal parts becoming corroded or becoming stuck open or closed. Just my two cents.

P.S I would leave a few extra fuses out there if you did change it over to a knife switch. That way you don't have to go trouble shoot a bolt being jammed into the contacts. Lol


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

maybe put some dessicant bags in there


----------



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The contacts are corroding while being open for do long. You could probably just open and close the breaker about 20 and it would work. I say leave the main breaker closed and open the breaker for the well pump.


I believe that this is what is happening. I am replacing the breaker again and telling him to leave the main on all of the time. This is getting ridiculous.


----------

